
Ask HN: Someone is interested in purchasing ownership of my plugin. Is a scam? - achairapart
Some time ago I wrote a little plugin for WordPress, it is in the official repository and stats says it has 10000+ active installs. The other day someone sent me this email:<p><pre><code>  Hi [redacted],
  
  We have been searching through Wordpress for some plugins of personal interest and came across yours. We are interested in discussing some of the details of your plugin and if you are available.
  
  If we can come to an agreement then we would be interested in purchasing ownership of your plugin [redacted] on the wordpress.org repository.
  
  We would be willing to pay $150.00 USD for every 1,000 installs. 
 
  This is a one time message, you will no longer receive any messages from us. We apologize for any inconvenience.
  
  Let us know if your interested.
  
  [redacted] Sales Team
</code></pre>
It looks like an automated mail and obviously suspicious. Does anyone knows more about this? Is this a known scam pattern or what?
======
brudgers
Even if it is legitimate, it's probably not fooling around with for a net sale
of $1500. There's too much due diligence.

Good luck.

